# Anfängerfehler? Darstellungsproblem Golive CS2 IE/Firefox



## ccs800 (6. November 2006)

Hallo
Ich hoffe hier gibt es Leute, die einem Anfänger wie mir etwas unter die Arme greifen können. 
Mein Hobby ist das Slotracing - oder auch Carrerabahn fahren genannt. Ich hatte nun die Idee 
mir zu diesem Thema eine Homepage zu machen. Da ich von HTML keine Ahnung habe kam 
mir das Golive CS2 gerade Recht. Also habe ich mich ans Werk gemacht und eine Homepage erstellt. 
Als Browser benutze ich den IE 6 und die Teile der Seite, die inzwischen fertig sind gefallen mir ganz gut.
Doch nun kommt das Dilemma:
Einige Leute, die eben nicht den IE benutzen, sonder z.B. Firefox haben gasagt, dass da die Seite 
total verschoben ist. Also habe ich mir mal Firefox geladen und muß sagen die Leute haben Recht. 
Das sieht besch... aus!
Direkt aufgeben und die Seite löschen ist nucht unbedingt mein Ding, aber so lassen geht wohl auch nicht. 
=> Ich könnte sehr gut etwas Hilfe gebrauchen und hoffe sehr, dass IHR mir da beisteht.
Ach ja, das Drama kannman sich ansehen unter: 
http://www.mk-slot.de

So, nun hoffe ich, dass sich jemand erbarmt ...


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (6. November 2006)

Ein Tipp wäre mal der Validator:
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.mk-slot.de

Ansonsten kann ich mir nur vorstellen, das irgendwas mit den Bildhöhen nicht stimmt.


----------



## Maik (6. November 2006)

Du hast für die Klasse *.navbox_204D88* eine Höhe von 20 Pixel definiert, obwohl die darin eingebundenen  Buttons 27 Pixel hoch sind.

Demnach muß die Regel folgendermaßen lauten:


```
.navbox_204D88 { width:100%; height:27px }
```


----------



## ccs800 (6. November 2006)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Navbox.
Damit liegen die Buttons auf der Index Seite nun auch mit Firefox richtig.
Allerdings ist das Problem auf den weiteren Seiten (z.B. Menuepunkt Fahrzeuge)
noch nicht gelöst. Hier stehen die Buttons der Untermenues noch wie vor falsch.
Hat da auch noch jemand eine Idee?
Danke und Grüße
Michael


----------



## Maik (6. November 2006)

Du mußt natürlich in allen Dokumenten die "Höhen-Korrektur" für die CSS-Klasse *.navbox_204D88* vornehmen.

Von daher empfiehlt es sich, eine zentrale CSS-Datei in alle Dokumente zu laden


----------



## ccs800 (6. November 2006)

Die Sache nit den Menues habe ich inzwischen geregelt bekommen.
Was mich nun noch stört ist das Durcheinander bei den Fahrwerken
im Unterpunkt MK-S bzw MK-S1.
Hier gehen irgendwie mit Firefox die Bilder und der Text völlig durcheinander,
wogegen im IE alles ok ist.

Hat da einer eine Idee?

Grüße
Michael

PS:
Falls das hilft kann ich gerne den Quellcode hier rein kopieren


----------



## Maik (6. November 2006)

Du mußt für die floatenden DIVs auch einen entsprechenden Außenabstand (margin-left oder margin-right) einrichten, damit sie sich nicht bis zum linken oder rechten Fensterrand ausdehnen.

Zudem solltest du entweder die fixe Höhenangabe für das DIV *.colcont_XXXXXX* entfernen, da sie scheinbar nicht ausreicht, oder folgende Regel anwenden:


```
min-height: 100px; /* Für moderne Browser */
height: auto !important; /* Für moderne Browser */
height: 100px; /* Für IE */
```


----------

